# Budget Squier Tele refinish - my first try.



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I am taking the plunge and refinishing my Squier Butterscotch Affinity Tele (I personally think that with the amount of poly on the thing it looks cheap)

This is going to be as LOW budget as I can possibly do, and am going to post loads of pics as I go along as well.

I have so far just taken down the poly coat, dulled the finish and reliced a little to see what I thought of just a reliced butterscotch - I am going to be taking it right down to the wood with a heat gun to get rid of the rest of the poly/fullerplast and it will probably end up TV white and reliced..

Here it is before 



















Here were a few shots from when I was replacing the neck pickup with a Seymour Duncan Vintage HotRail (Thanks Overdriver)


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

please don't flame on the lack of hardware removal, it will be coming out when I do the full refinish...and most of it will be getting replaced (if anyone has Tele stuff free or cheap, let me know  )

These are mostly taken after the poly was dulled, it was done by hand over 2-3 hours.


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

neck, frets have been scraped, wiped, scraped, wiped, buffed, wiped & oiled... now it feels like satin, and the frets are completely level as well...

eww - previous owner "mojo"









Ahh- much better







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Im surprised by that body, I expected those Affinity's would have that huge swimming pool type cavity under the pickguard.
will be watching this refinish, cheers! and good luck.


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

It shocked me as well, but I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

Cant wait to see it , TV relic 'd is a great choice .


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

I am taking a 2 week break for now from the refin as this weekend I am getting married, and next weekend is the honeymoon, but afterwards, I am right back into it!

Will keep you all posted


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Mark! Nice looking project, I'll be watching, I want to do a tele project sometime down the road. Good on ya!

We still got to get together at some point. And congrats on getting married!


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Garret - it is looking to be fun! When you are ready, if I am done mine let me know, and if there is anything I can do to help, I will for sure!

We do still gotta get together - I am sure we will eventually - probably after the wedding would be best at this point.. haha


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

So whatever became of this project? I'd love to see how it turned out... I've got the same guitar and I don't mind the body finish (it could be much worse), but I'd like to refinish or replace the neck.


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Elbandito, still working on it, put it on hold while I got married, am gonna prob be taking it back up next week


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Irvine said:


> Im surprised by that body, I expected those Affinity's would have that huge swimming pool type cavity under the pickguard.
> will be watching this refinish, cheers! and good luck.


Ya same here. What a beautiful grain on the wood as well.

(sorry late to the thread)


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Guys, sorry about the long delay in updates, just got married, was on the honeymoon, etc... then getting settled into married life... anyhow... on with the update...

Here is the back, halfway stripped.. the grain is gorgeous...









and the horn - hand sanding it.. what a pain in the ass, but SO worth it...


----------

